# How to see if your HCG is real



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

Now i'm not sure if this still applies but it may well do.

If you are unsure about your HCG you can in theory check if it is indeed HCG by making it up as normal and then placing a some on a pregnancy test, if its positive i.e. pregnant, you have real HCG.

The reason for this working, in theory at least is due to HCG only being produced by the developing embryo to in a simplified explanation keep the corpus luteum producign progestrone to prevent the embryo being killed. As HCG only appears when a fertilised embryo is present then pregnancy tests work off of this to gauge if a woman is pregnant or not.



just thought i'd share


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 19, 2011)

That's interesting. Also a dead give away is when it brings the rasins back to oranges.


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

oranges? jesus i only ever started with grapes!


----------



## Himik (May 19, 2011)

I've heard of some bros using this technique.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 19, 2011)

That techinque does work.  It is also a way to see if your HGH is actually HCG.  This is a common practice that some shady suppliers will use.  They will give HCG out instead of HGH because it is so much cheaper and they look the same.   Great way to check to see is to use the pregnancy test techinique above.


----------



## Arnold (May 19, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Now i'm not sure if this still applies but it may well do.
> 
> If you are unsure about your HCG you can in theory check if it is indeed HCG by making it up as normal and then placing a some on a pregnancy test, if its positive i.e. pregnant, you have real HCG.
> 
> ...



nice post!


----------



## Lordsks (May 19, 2011)

I have heard of guys getting HCG instead of HGH and in a very short time have gyno real bad. Might not be a bad idea to test a kit if your unsure.


----------



## portlad (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> oranges? jesus i only ever started with grapes!



Yeah.  I'd be more than happy with tangerines...


----------

